#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  1 maart 2012: Lachen voor het goede doel in Breda

## ChildChance

Op 1 maart 2012 vindt het benefietgala Hilarity fot Charity plaats in Breda. Deze avond staat in het teken van entertainment met verschillende comedyacts uitgevoerd door Farbod, Nabil, Hatim en de groep Opel & Corsa. Ook is er muzikaal vermaak verzorgd door zanger Abder en de Marokkaans-Nederlandse dj Badr. Tevens zal Derek Otte een stuk voordragen in de vorm van Def Poetry. Gedurende de avond is er ook de mogelijkheid om mediterraanse gerechten te nuttigen.

Het benefietgala wordt georganiseerd door vijf studenten van de Universiteit van Tilburg. Geheel vrijwillig hebben zij zich maanden ingezet voor dit project, om de maatschappelijke betrokkenheid van studenten te stimuleren.

De opbrengst van het evenement gaat namelijk geheel naar Child Chance Foundation. Deze Foundation is opgericht met als doel kansarme wees- en straatkinderen aan een betere toekomst te helpen. Op dit moment heeft de stichting een project in Istanbul waar Tjeteense kindvluchtelingen
leven. Veel van deze kinderen hebben een of beide ouders verloren en wonen verspreid over verschillende primitieve kampen. Zij beheersen de taal slecht, wat er mede toe leidt dat zij moeilijk met leeftijdsgenoten op kunnen schieten. Child Chance Foundation wil een bijdrage leveren aan de
sociale en educatieve ontwikkeling van deze kinderen. Voor meer informatie over dit project en de stichting kun je terecht op WELKOM.

Aanvang: 18.00 uur
Datum: 1 maart 2012
Prijs:  15,-
Locatie: Antwerpseweg 36, 4891 CP Rijsbergen (Breda)

----------

